

Does people still use RSS? - mojsilo

I&#x27;ve been wondering lately if people are still using RSS? Somehow email always prevail other communication and notification platforms.<p>Do you still use RSS?
======
oliwarner
As a developer and blogger I still use RSS quite a lot, but I suspect I'm on
the very edge of edge cases these days.

\- I use Feedly multiple times a day to see what's happening in the world. My
account is subscribed to many different sites and a few aggregate sources
(like Hacker News, various subreddits, planets, etc)

\- I publish a RSS feed [on my
blog]([https://thepcspy.com](https://thepcspy.com)). While the site traffic
has held fairly steady (with a few popular articles recently), the number of
RSS subscribers has died off. This could just be the ilk of Feedly killing off
stats because they cache so hard.

\- My blog is syndicated on Planet Ubuntu through a full-content RSS feed.
Many planets only know how to deal with RSS.

\- I have several bots that consume remote, live data through RSS... Although
the format could be anything. People seem to be moving to JSON because it is
much easier to handle in native languages (and client side).

\- Several client sites also make RSS feeds available through services that
also allow email subscription.

~~~
mojsilo
thanks for the answer!

------
sphildreth
I am building [https://www.rdrbot.com](https://www.rdrbot.com) to (among other
sources) aggregate RSS feeds. So far 100+ RSS feeds have been setup most are
fairly active.

~~~
mojsilo
Thanks I'll check it out!

------
mindcrime
Of course they do.

